# Lost & Found...



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

> I'm not super organised so I lose and find things around my house every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Lost my 1/2 inch rachet wrench


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Found my USB adapter


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Lost a sock in the laundry


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Found a diamond earring.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Lost a gold earring. It's probably under my very heavy dresser.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Found a $20 bill


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Lost a $20 bill


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 30, 2019)

found my stapler behind my chair


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

Lost my reading glasses at the grocery store ...   grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Found some change on the floor


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Lost a gift package ... (not me - the post office)


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Found some of my smiles...


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Found a very old photo I thought had gone the way of the dinosaur


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Found a good tractor to buy


----------

